# He's crying (my helper today)



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I swear, the look on this guy's face is unreal. It's like I've asked him to go to the back of a garbage truck and not find the hidden treasure...there is none. :laughing:


He did well getting some organization of the yellow truck, but we now are both working on the truck I have to give to the dealership.


We got a fire barrel roaring, anything that burns, even metal, we're going to burn it. :blink:


The perfect touch at this point would be Al Michaels doing the play by play.


Pictures of this tragedy are coming.....just glad to get this day going.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*did you wreck ????*

ok, now you got my interest peaked...

did your helper wreck your truck today??

Gonna get a new toy?:thumbup:


My e350 had 225k on it and it keeps going and going...I would like a newer, bigger box van.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Bought a 2010 Toyota Tundra but it needs full sized racks.

I keep stopping for minute wondering how it got so freaking bad.....


all I can say is I work around the clock...not just plumbing.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Did ya get the 5.7 or the 4.6 engine? I went with the 4.6, it was about a 1000 less and slightly better gas mileage. I test drove a 5.7 and it was a rocket! I also went with the 8' bed in lieu of the extra cab, need the extra bed space. I've put 1800 miles on mine and so far I like it alot. Way too soon to give a good review tho. 

I've had one problem so far, if you got the 4.6 you might experience the same thing. This happened when I had about 500 miles on the truck. Check engine light comes on, I was very busy at the time and very pissed about it. So I do some searching on the net, and come to find out some moron at the Toyota factory was using too much of some type of engine/gasket seal on this particular engine. Some of the sealant would get caught in the oil filter and cause the oil pressure to rise slightly, causing the dreaded check engine light to come on. The dealership gave the truck an oil change and it took care of the problem.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Tundras are FANTASTIC !!! Bought a used ( 2003) the week before 30" of snow hit . The truck has given that snow all the ass whippin it could handle !!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dunbar, After seeing your truck, I think that look is perfectly normal. Most would have ran off screaming. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Did ya get the 5.7 or the 4.6 engine? I went with the 4.6, it was about a 1000 less and slightly better gas mileage. I test drove a 5.7 and it was a rocket! I also went with the 8' bed in lieu of the extra cab, need the extra bed space. I've put 1800 miles on mine and so far I like it alot. Way too soon to give a good review tho.


I'm praying I got the 5.7, I'm pretty sure I did. I think that was part of the conversation and the heads on this motor are crazy large. Almost like 10" across the covers because of the dual overhead cams.

I wanted a 8' bed with at least an extended cab and they don't make one, at least that is what I was told.

I swore I wouldn't buy a short bed again and that's where I hate myself on this purchase, which is going to force me to hook to the front of this ridiculous tall cap they put on my truck and somehow bring the focus of the truck as a whole by looking at it in the length.

I've got an idea that's never been done before in regards to advertising/marketing on a vehicle, and if I can do it, this truck will be the first of its kind if I can pull it off. 

I have to test the idea and my sign guy tells me he's never seen it before, which is great; he'd know before anyone. My cap is red this time so this ties red to red, not showing the transition as heavy.

Still looks like I'm running around selling steaks outta a freezer. 


> I've had one problem so far, if you got the 4.6 you might experience the same thing. This happened when I had about 500 miles on the truck. Check engine light comes on, I was very busy at the time and very pissed about it. So I do some searching on the net, and come to find out some moron at the Toyota factory was using too much of some type of engine/gasket seal on this particular engine. Some of the sealant would get caught in the oil filter and cause the oil pressure to rise slightly, causing the dreaded check engine light to come on. The dealership gave the truck an oil change and it took care of the problem.


 
All I know is the truck was built in Texas, and it was part of the gas pedal recall. I still haven't taken posession of the truck. 


Today was a crazy day taking all the product out of my old truck.

Truck raised nearly 3" on the back end.

I'm going to load the pictures/video now.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW 







Does your advertising plan involve a saw? I have had an advertising/signage idea for a while that I would love to implement but am waiting for the right truck and some $$. 






Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why yes, yes it does. :yes:


It's going to be custom, there won't be another one on the road like it, and "if" it works, I'm going to tell my sign guy to obtain a patent because it'll be the 'bees knees' if it works. 

One hint; it follows the undermount lighting you see on vehicles but I'm taking it 3 steps further, hoping it works.

I've had this idea for years and now is the time to see if I can make it happen, now that I have a new truck to work off of.

The idea is actually pretty reasonable, it's the extensive time (which I don't have) that will be of the essence.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Check your pm's. I think great minds must have thought alike, years ago. I'm looking for a new van and may try my idea when I get it. We can see who's is cooler.







Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Check your pm's. I think great minds must have thought alike, years ago. I'm looking for a new van and may try my idea when I get it. We can see who's is cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL! I couldn't believe it when I read your PM. I think I **** my pants actually in how damn spot on it was. 

When you said 'saw' I surely thought that you was speaking of something else, but damn if you wasn't. 

I even have a company that can get those different colors as well. I'm assuming you would need blue, right?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like an episode of Hoarders Mobile. Did the helper yack when he hit the mother load of Pee Pee bottles?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Looks like an episode of Hoarders Mobile. Did the helper yack when he hit the mother load of Pee Pee bottles?


 
Even though I've been inspired by millions of OTR truck drivers and countless gymnasiums across the country, 


no. 


But we did find a grapefruit that didn't go the distance.


Helper - "Did you get those to eat healthy?"

Me - "No, it was for someone else." :laughing:


A customer gave me about 14 of them that came straight from florida, homegrown but I didn't get a chance to give them to the person they were intended for.


UPDATE: 

The cab is cleaning up rather quickly, not as bad as once figured. Called my insurance company to let them know I was making the switch today.

I promise though...I really don't want to destroy my new truck. Really don't. 

I'd love not to eat inside the vehicle ever again as well.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*ok which truck*

ok I watched the video,,,

now which truck are you switching to anyway....???

I would prefer the larger one on the left.....

is that the game plan here??


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> ok I watched the video,,,
> 
> now which truck are you switching to anyway....???
> 
> ...


 He wasn't changing trucks, he was just looking for a pipe wrench, LOL.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*spring cleaning???*



Don The Plumber said:


> He wasn't changing trucks, he was just looking for a pipe wrench, LOL.


 
I clean my truck in the spring which is two months from
now and it can get pretty ugly...

I could not work out of that Toyota, its too small

but that big box van looks nice to me, 

I think Dunbar could even set up some bunk beds 
in that one and give that helper free room and board.......


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

We work out of extended cab f-150's with bed rail boxes on each side.

They are too small. :thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I clean my truck in the spring which is two months from
> now and it can get pretty ugly...
> 
> I could not work out of that Toyota, its too small
> ...


 
I think I'm going to be forced to run out of the E350, plus I don't want to destroy the other truck.

There's tons of space in that new utility cap but I despise that tall cap against that cab...that's why Im going to build racks that head to the front to tie it together.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*how long have you had the e350???*

that E350 with a 14 foot box is my next van someday when this one finally dies off....

to be able to carry a 40 +50 gas and a 50 electric in my truck with me everywhere would be a real time saver..

we are constantly trecking 20 miles across town to get a heater...
for the next call.....


If I had had that big boy, I would put all my shelves against the back side of the drivers cab, then line the 3-4 heaters on the passenger side out to the front...

then the drivers side all the way back to the door I would put shelves for all the other condiments needed .
pipe rack up high,,, pvc fittings in baskets down low on the floor.
the gas generator and air compressor near the back door....

...

and a clear path through the middle would be my goal..

bunk beds for *NACHO* would be optioinal.



do you like the toyota in the snow or something???

why do you feel you are being forced to do it???
It seems like the logical next step for better efficinecy to me..

you trade off a few mpg, but look at all the room and goodies 
you can haul around with you...




.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I have to go*

And do a main drain in this truck, first time. 


I'm going to make this new truck lose its innocence with one nasty backup. DAMMIT! 

I need to find an old towel or something to keep the machine from sliding around on the floor of the truck, going to be hard.


Pictures are coming before I destroy it!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If it's too nice to be a plumbing truck as well as it doesn't really suite your needs. Why buy it?

After looking at that yellow ****box, I now understand your restaurant story.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Discipline my son, discipline. That's how you keep a clean truck. If you're worried about a machine sliding around in the back screw some 1x's or something to floor to box it in.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Matt said:


> If it's too nice to be a plumbing truck as well as it doesn't really suite your needs. Why buy it?
> 
> After looking at that yellow ****box, I now understand your restaurant story.


 

Had to get out from underneath that ford before the warranty expired...a new vehicle was the best long term solution with warranty and free utility cap, free oil changes for life.

Wooooooooooooooooo!!! 

It'll take 5 months to clean that abortion up...ought to see it now! 

Bad bad bad, thank goodness I got somebody for $10 an hour to get it right...he even mentioned to me that he'd clean my truck for me once a week. 

Shaaa - Zaaam! I can do that.



house plumber said:


> Discipline my son, discipline. That's how you keep a clean truck. If you're worried about a machine sliding around in the back screw some 1x's or something to floor to box it in.


I just threw a tarp down, drove slow and that took care of it for the time being.

I have an anti-skid mat I bought for my old truck that I have to now cut to fit to put over the bedliners. I can put the machine anywhere inside on the mat and it won't move. 

I have a brand new liftgate that's going on this new truck as well, finally stop lifting my machine in and out of the bed.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

^^ that should help the ole back some


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you buy a vehicle and don't know what you bought? That's violation of Man Rule #87.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> How do you buy a vehicle and don't know what you bought? That's violation of Man Rule #87.


I was wondering the same thing. LOL.
Maybe he picked it because it was red and shiny. 
Naaww, only women do that.

I didn't know that Toyota offered any chassis other than a 1/2 ton. I surely wouldn't want a 1/2ton chassis for real work truck. At least a 3/4 or 1 ton.

Do you think he knows what kind it is? I'd ask him, but he might start talking about ice cream and pig roping again.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The new tundra is weird. The truck is rated for 1/2 ton but the rear end is almost as big as the dodge cummins 3500 model. My 2003 tundra was a 1/2 ton as well and needed airbags to sit right. I never carried as much excess as Dunbar, I'll give his truck 2 years before he has serious problems.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> The new tundra is weird. The truck is rated for 1/2 ton but the rear end is almost as big as the dodge cummins 3500 model. My 2003 tundra was a 1/2 ton as well and needed airbags to sit right. I never carried as much excess as Dunbar, I'll give his truck 2 years before he has serious problems.



It's only rated for 1/2 ton? Wow, maybe he did buy it because it was red and shiny. Well, I hope it works out either way.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks well wishers but I got it covered. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

My last truck was a 3/4 ton Chevy, and now I run a 1/2 tun Tundra. I travel light, very little fixtures and I only clean drains 2'' and under. So far so good on the Tundra. Toyota does sell a kit to upgrade the suspension. I think all you would need anyway would be a few extra leaf springs.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> My last truck was a 3/4 ton Chevy, and now I run a 1/2 tun Tundra. I travel light, very little fixtures and I only clean drains 2'' and under. So far so good on the Tundra. Toyota does sell a kit to upgrade the suspension. I think all you would need anyway would be a few extra leaf springs.


 
I like it, been running drain calls out of it yesterday/today.

The brakes are amazing on the truck. I won't even worry about wear on those as the truck was engineered correctly on that notion. 

Suspension kits I checked into after reading your statement, thanks.

I used to put 3 N53's, 3 ST5's 1 ST12 5 PRV's, 100 pounds of copper fittings, 100' each of 3/4" pipe and 1/2" and the list goes on.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Here's why I don't want to trash this truck*





































^^^

$1300.00 cap I'm going to end up cutting up and scrapping. 350 pounds of aluminum though.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice looking truck. I hate that. Always gets dirty.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nice truck :thumbsup:. First picture looks like there is a red stain on the floor mat already.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

*GET SEAT COVERS!*

*Nice looking truck, Dunbar. :thumbsup:*


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Steve, I am shocked that you had all that on a 6' frame. Dayum! and now, you're moving on up! Keep us posted with the pics of the new one too, we gotta flip ya $hit when it starts gettin messy.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

for what its worth, don't get a dodge... mine got to about 80K and is now in the shop with no transmission. It will be out for 3 days for a meager 3 grand.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Ouch !! Bummer man. 



TheSkinnyGuy said:


> for what its worth, don't get a dodge... mine got to about 80K and is now in the shop with no transmission. It will be out for 3 days for a meager 3 grand.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I was told I should of just dropped a new motor in my ford*

and all would be fine





 



I could imagine what that would sound like in everyone's driveway. :blink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> My last truck was a 3/4 ton Chevy, and now I run a 1/2 tun Tundra. I travel light, very little fixtures and I only clean drains 2'' and under. So far so good on the Tundra. Toyota does sell a kit to upgrade the suspension. I think all you would need anyway would be a few extra leaf springs.


 

Got a question for you: 


Now that I'm driving my truck now, I've noticed something that I didn't realize before (since I didn't test drive the vehicle) but this truck of mine acts like it has a transbrake.

When I'm coming down a hill, maneuvering around a corner or slowly coming to a stop, the transmission automatically downshifts and there is no smooth stopping with the brakes. For towing it would be ideal, pulling a camper or weight. It acts like the old shift kits you could put in a transmission back in the day.

I tried going through the different shift design that allows you to manually shift through the gears but even staying in 6th gear, it overrides and follows either the tire speed, vehicle speed. 

You would think that this backdragging is defeating the gas mileage I can be getting, as it reminds me of 25 years ago where 3 speeds was all you had in forward gears.

From a control standpoint, this eliminates the pause that the acceleration would create to kick gears in to pull weight, just makes the vehicle deccelerate without touching the brakes.

Does your truck do this?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Got a question for you:
> 
> 
> Now that I'm driving my truck now, I've noticed something that I didn't realize before (since I didn't test drive the vehicle) but this truck of mine acts like it has a transbrake.
> ...


 
At the end of your transmission shifter there is a button that puts your truck in tow/haul mode. :laughing: I'm guessing your in that mode.

By far the smoothest braking truck I've ever driven. You shouldn't notice any downshifting.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> At the end of your transmission shifter there is a button that puts your truch in tow/haul mode. :laughing: I'm guessing your in that mode.
> 
> By far the smoothest braking truck I've ever driven. You shouldn't notice any downshifting.


 
Nope, already tried that and engaging that button makes the truck backdrag even worse.

The braking is fine though....it's the transmission that's gearing down that's making the slowing down a nuisance. 

Still wouldn't of kept me from buying the truck; the motor in this truck has so much power that it's safe to say that the motor won't be ever an issue with undercompensation. 

It's been told it is faster than a porsche from 0-60.  Don't think I need that...maybe 28 years ago but not now.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm.... strange.

If you don't have it in tow/haul mode, if you don't have it in manual shift mode, if you don't have it in 4wd, then something is up cause I don't notice any downshift (transmission brake) unless one of the above is engaged.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Great. I'd know if it was in tow/haul mode since the light indicator on the dashboard lights up, and the truck operates differently.

I'm sure there's a toyota forum on the internet, has to be. Thanks for the info. 

I love the truck, rides great. people instantly recognize me since I went red like the last one.


----------

